# Spinnerbaits and trailer hooks



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Do you guys use trailer hooks on spinner baits.

I have used spinner baits for 90% of my bass fishing this year. About 50/50 lake largmouth and stream smallies. I have considered using trailers hooks mostly because of the last second short bite right as I am pulling the the bait out of the water. And obviously there are other missed fish along the way also.

How much do they take away from the snag free style of spinnerbaits. Anyone use them reversed (tip down). This was recommended to me but just seem like its asking for trouble.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't use them much, only when I'm constantly getting short bites and only with strike king spinnerbait's that come with one installed, they work well. Doesn't change snag rate, I'd never turn it the other way, snag city! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I personally don't use trailer hooks on spinner baits anymore. I used to, but I have never caught a bass on just the trailer hook when using a spinner bait. They have always had the main hook, so I figure why bother? It's a different story on a buzz bait, but I won't put one on until the fish have shown me that I need to put one on. 

As far as turning the trailer hook so the point is down. That's really only for when fish are swiping at the bait, and not trying to eat it. If I were going to do that, it would definitely only be something I would do in open water. I'd never have the point turned down if I were fishing cover. 

As far as a normally positioned trailer hook increasing getting hung up. It depends on where you're fishing your spinner bait. If you're fishing your bait through fallen trees and just letting the bait slide over branches and logs, they will definitely increase your chances of getting hung up.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I use trailer hooks on all of my spinnerbaits. They account for probably 1/3 of the bass I catch on them. You will get more hangups in wood, but otherwise they don't really increase snags.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I usually dont use them because where i throw,i throw right into cover.also sometimes if you are getting short strikes,try changing up the color.i think the only time I ever use them anymore is early spring when the water is cold.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Like I said my main reason would be for short strikes at the side of the kayak, just as the bait is coming out of the water. It is mostly skinny water with short retrieves and does not give them much room to track the bait like they sometimes will. 

Truth be told they are usually smaller fish anyway. I am probably just going to deal with it because there is zero chance of me avoiding weeds and wood. Hell that's what a spinner bait is for and that's where all the fish are.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Definite agreement with Tadluvadd as far as a color change. Also, the length of the skirt on the bait can have a lot to do with short strikes. I've noticed a lot of the newer spinner baits that are coming out have long tails on them that extend well past the the hook. I personally would trim off those long tails before I put on a trailer hook. I make my own spinner baits, but I always trim the skirts down on them to where they're about a 1/4" longer than the length of the hook is when they are hanging in the air. When in the water and being retrieved, the skirt ends up being about a 1/2" longer than the hook. 

One other thing..... if you are getting short strikes while fishing a spinner bait in clear water ...... speed up your retrieve. The fish could be getting to good of a look at the bait just before they hit it, and it can make them tentative.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Man...you sure got a bunch of different views on this one! I guess the logical answer is if you miss strikes on your spinnerbait...you need to add a trailer. It will not affect the snagging percentage at all...as long as the trailer hook rides in the upward position like the main hook. Personally...I use trailer hooks on ALL spinnerbaits and buzzbaits. If it works for KVD...it works for me!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

In the new North American Fisherman...Shaw Grigsby backs up how I was taught.
Instead of missing ANY bites, he adds a trailer hook 99.9 percent of the time. Shaw also believes the skirt should not extend past the hook bend. He also uses a trailer on swim jigs and buzzers.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I tend not to use one, but am going to try it more this next year.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I throw spinnerbait's a bunch, and it really depends when I will put on a trailer. I'd guess 90 percent of the time I'll go without. Since I'm throwing it into the thickest cover, you lose some of the snag free nature of the lure, not much but some and I don't like when the fish gets the main hook the trailer can hurt the fish by hooking it outside the mouth, spinnerbait's have to be one of the least likely to injure or kill a fish, they don't get hooked deep, the extra hook also makes unhooking trickier,smallmouth don't like sitting still.

When I fished for lmb



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Hit reply early, lmb fishing I had a trailer on more often.

I like the long skirts on my baits,I fish them so fast not an issue, I like to pause the bait and the long skirt will flutter, some days that's the only way you'll get them to bite.
To each his own, me I won't use trailers, if short strikes I change color or retrieve

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey fellas...here's some food for thought. Caught this one just the other day, and you can see what its hooked on. Considering you can add those trailer hooks for a few cents, seems like good insurance. :F


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Trailers on spinner 50% of the time. Traiers on buzzbaits 100% of the time .


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Last year I put trailers on all my Spinnerbaits with long skirts and all my buzzbaits because it occurred to me that the upside is that I don't have to worry about short strikes and there really isn't a downside for me.

The only time I have ever had an issue with the trailer was when I put a plastic on. I usually either take it off at that point, or I have found that depending on size and length of the trailer hook, I can put the bait hook through the worm (in one side out the other, not onto the hook shank), the texpose the trailer hook like you may do normally. Helps with grubs too but getting the grub/worm tail out past the skirt.

One word of caution, you have to make sure the work lays straight or it will make the buzzbaits and spinnerbaits arc/twist on retrieve. Usually all that is needed is to reposition the trailer hook if that does happen.

Mr. A


----------

